# Lm gt3 centre caps



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Looking for 2, if not a set of centre caps, mainly the back plate with the 2 screw holes intact








anything considered


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

I bought billet caps for my LMGT1 and 2s off a guy called Will Bottos on Facebook, I'm sure he could assist with some for the GT3 designs 

Superb quality FYI


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

zimmersquirt said:


> I bought billet caps for my LMGT1 and 2s off a guy called Will Bottos on Facebook, I'm sure he could assist with some for the GT3 designs
> 
> Superb quality FYI


Thanks for the info, but I am not able to find him


----------

